# MS Office training



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone here had MS Office training? If so which company was it with and were you impressed by them? Looking to do a quick course.


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

New Horizons Learning Centre is the best. I use them for my company and their quality is exactly the same as their offerings in the US.


----------

